# Chuyên bán và lắp điều hòa tủ đứng Daikin thường và Inverter giá rẻ nhất quận 1



## lanthanhhaichau (25/4/22)

Điều hòa tủ đứng Daikin là một trong số những sản phẩm nổi tiếng của thương hiệu Daikin, bao gồm Điều hòa tủ đứng Daikin thường và Điều hòa tủ đứng Daikin inverter. Thắc mắc của nhiều khách hàng khi chọn mua dòng sản phẩm này đó là giữa chúng có gì khác nhau? Nên chọn mua sản phẩm nào sẽ tốt hơn?

Vậy thì bạn đừng lo nhé, bài viết này Thanh Hải Châu sẽ so sánh 2 loại điều hòa này chi tiết nhất để bạn dễ dàng phân biệt chúng. Cùng xem nhé!



+++ Nên đọc: 6 sản phẩm máy lạnh làm nên tên tuổi cho thương hiệu Daikin



1. Cách thức hoạt động
- Điều hòa tủ đứng Daikin Inverter: có máy nén sử dụng công nghệ biến tần Inverter, khi phòng đạt đến nhiệt độ trên remote cài đặt thì máy nén sẽ hoạt động chậm lại chứ không tắt hẳn. Do máy nén khởi động chậm hơn nên khả năng làm lạnh ban đầu, tức là lúc bạn khởi động máy sẽ không nhanh bằng điều hòa tủ đứng thường.

- Điều hòa tủ đứng Daikin thường: máy nén hoạt động theo nguyên tắc tắt/mở. Theo đó thiết bị sử dụng Rơ-le nhiệt, khi cảm nhận nhiệt độ đã đạt được mức cài đặt trên remote thì máy nén sẽ tắt và chỉ hoạt động trở lại khi nhiệt độ phòng tăng lên.





(Hình ảnh chỉ mang tính chất minh họa)



2. Khả năng ổn định nhiệt độ
- Điều hòa tủ đứng Daikin Inverter: do sử dụng cảm biến điện từ nên nhiệt độ phòng lúc nào cũng ở mức ổn định, bên cạnh đó máy nén trên điều hòa Inverter hoạt động chậm rãi giúp cho luồng khí lạnh thổi ra rất dễ chịu và nhẹ nhàng. Chênh lệch nhiệt độ cài đặt trên remote và nhiệt độ trong phòng chỉ từ 0,1 - 1 độ C.

- Điều hòa tủ đứng Daikin thường: máy nén thường chạy hết công suất làm cho luồng khí lạnh thổi ra từ chiếc điều hòa này rất mạnh, gắt. Việc này gây hậu quả khá nghiêm trọng đến đường hô hấp của người sử dụng. Chênh lệch nhiệt độ cài đặt trên remote và nhiệt độ trong phòng từ 2-3 độ C.



[IMG]

(Hình ảnh chỉ mang tính chất minh họa)


3. Linh kiện của máy
- Điều hòa tủ đứng Daikin Inverter:

• Sử dụng cục nóng và cục lạnh được đồng bộ từ cùng một nhà sản xuất.

• Linh kiện máy nói chung là khá phức tạp, rất khó bảo quản trong môi trường nóng, ẩm. Vì linh kiện sử dụng có công nghệ cao nên các nhà sản xuất thường bán nguyên máy, nếu chẳng may máy của bạn có lỡ hỏng hóc thì việc tìm kiếm linh kiện để thay thế lúc này là rất khó.

• Sản phẩm vận chuyển nhẹ nhàng, tuy nhiên việc lắp ráp đòi hỏi độ chính xác cao hơn điều hòa tủ đứng thường.

- Điều hòa tủ đứng Daikin thường:

• Thường không cần đồng bộ cục nóng và cục lạnh từ 1 nhà sản xuất như điều hòa tủ đứng Daikin Inverter, bạn có thể sử dụng thoải mái cục nóng và cục lành từ 2 nhà sản xuất khác nhau.

• Linh kiện đơn giản, không phức tạp, cũng dễ bảo quản hơn ở dòng có Inverter và thường cũng dễ tìm kiếm và thay thế khi bị hỏng.

• Việc vận chuyển và lắp ráp máy cũng nhẹ nhàng và dễ dàng hơn.



4. Công suất sử dụng
- Điều hòa tủ đứng Daikin Inverter: đòi hỏi diện tích không gian lắp đặt phải phù hợp với công suất để máy không hoạt động công suất cao trong thời gian dài, cũng là để đảm bảo tuổi thọ của điều hòa cũng như đạt hiệu quả tiết kiệm điện tối ưu.

- Điều hòa tủ đứng Daikin thường: có thể chạy bền ở công suất cao trong thời gian dài. Một ưu điểm khác nữa đó là có thể làm lạnh tốt căn phòng có diện tích lớn hơn công suất của máy.



5. Điện áp sử dụng
- Điều hòa tủ đứng Daikin Inverter: là thiết bị điều khiển hầu hết bằng vi mạch điện tử nên đòi hỏi cao về điện áp đầu vào sử dụng cho máy. Sai số cho phép đối với chuẩn điện áp nhà sản xuất đưa ra +/- 5%.

- Điều hòa tủ đứng Daikin thường: không quá kén chọn về điện áp như điều hòa tủ đứng Daikin Inverter.



6. Remote điều khiển điều hòa
- Điều hòa tủ đứng Daikin Inverter: người dùng phải dành thời gian tìm hiểu về điều khiển của điều hòa tủ đứng Daikin Inverter bởi vì chúng có quá nhiều chức năng.

- Điều hòa tủ đứng Daikin thường: người dùng không mất nhiều thời gian tìm hiểu về điều khiển điều của điều hòa tủ đứng Daikin thường vì chúng chỉ có một vài chức năng và phím tắt đơn giản nên rất dễ dàng sử dụng.



7. Khả năng tiết kiệm điện năng
- Điều hòa tủ đứng Daikin Inverter: là sản phẩm điều hòa có khả năng tiết kiệm điện năng cao, có thể tiết kiệm được 30%-50% lượng điện năng so với điều hòa tủ đứng thông thường.

- Điều hòa tủ đứng Daikin thường: thường tiêu tốn điện năng rất lớn vì máy nén luôn phải hoạt động ở công suất cao.



[IMG]

(Hình ảnh chỉ mang tính chất minh họa)



8. Giá thành sản phẩm
- Điều hòa tủ đứng Daikin Inverter: trang bị nhiều công nghệ hiện đại cùng với các tính năng ưu việt cùng bộ điều khiển vi mạch nên sản phẩm này có giá thành khá cao.

- Điều hòa tủ đứng Daikin thường: trang bị công nghệ và tính năng ít hơn, chỉ đơn thuần là làm mát không khí nên so với điều hòa tủ đứng Inverter thì sẽ có giá thành thấp hơn.

Xem tất cả sản phẩm tại: https://thanhhaichau.com/san-pham/may-lanh-tu-dung?brand=58



Hy vọng bài viết trên đây sẽ giúp bạn hiểu hơn về 2 loại điều hòa này và từ đó có thể lựa chọn được sản phẩm phù hợp với nhu cầu sử dụng của mình nhất. Nếu vẫn còn điều gì thắc mắc bạn có thể liên hệ hotline 0911260247 gặp Mr Luân để được giải đáp tận tình và chi tiết nhất (tư vấn miễn phí 24/7).



[IMG]



Ghé ngay Thanh Hải Châu để mua sản phẩm chất lượng mà giá rẻ nhất trên thị trường. Nếu có nhu cầu cần tư vấn – báo giá – khảo sát – lắp đặt máy lạnh hôm nay, vui lòng liên hệ chúng tôi theo thông tin:

CÔNG TY TNHH ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU

• Địa chỉ : 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, P. Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12, TP HCM
• Email báo giá : infothanhhaichau@gmail.com
• Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911260247 Mr Luân
• Phòng bán hàng : 02822120566 – 0901432183
• Website công ty : thanhhaichau.com



Nguồn tin: https://thanhhaichau.com/thong-tin-...ung-daikin-thuong-va-inverter-co-gi-khac-nhau


----------

